# MOSQUITO MADNESS registration open 11/1!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

For the early birds who like to feel secure and mark the calanders early...

The now annual Mosquito Madness hosted by dobass.com will return May 3rd & 4th in 2008.

This event features a 100 paid team capped field with a first place payday of $10,000 and the top 15 paid- plus a $1,000 bigbass each day!!!

ONLINE REGISTRATION only will begin at midnight 11/1/07 and can be found here: http://www.dobass.com/07FALLINFO/08UPDATE.html

Flight positions are assigned in the order in which they are received- flights reversed on Day 2.

Both 06' and 07' filled months in advance of the event. This is an opportunity to secure a spot early!!! Mailed entries will be accepted starting 1/1/08.

Njoy~

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Boat #1 is sold! 

99 left to go...just don't say I never said so lolololol

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mailed entry registration period #1 begins now up to 2/28 - $260

First mail call complete today...now serving team #9.

Get'em-

nip
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First flight is sold out~

Five 20 team flights- team number stays the same- reverse flights for day2

The early birds for day1 are in- they'll get an extra hour for day2.

Mid flight groups get extra time each day- just like years prior it's almost like personalities of anglers are picking their spots!!! lolol 

Get em'
nip
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

This looks like a great tournament .....could you recommend a few places to stay overnite that are fishermen friendly? thanx

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Shakey- love the name!!!

I'm guessing you were my email earlier that I had yet to get to- my apologies.

Many anglers of past have stayed at the hotels located at Turnpike Rt80 and Rt5 intersection, it is between Newton Falls and The Center of the World (nokidding  ) There is a Holiday Inn Express and pretty sure an Econo Lodge at this exit.

Other options would be to search hotels in the City of Cortland which is just East of the lake.

Sorry I don't have specifics, but at least a good searching start!

PS- We are on boat #27 three days since last post...lookout!!!

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

wow! looks like your up to boat #32 already......thats like 5 entrys today....could you possibly fiill up before the end of Feb ?? This must be some tourney to get this kind of interest.....Is early May pre-spawn at Mosquito ??


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Madness has been a very popular event indeed. It is currently the only $10k first place amateur bass payday in Ohio. The 2008 timing is a great Mosquito bassn' time- they get "in the bushes" and eat much!!!

2006 it filled by mid February, prior to the Rodmakers Shop preseason meeting for dobass events. The 07' event filled by later March, but was also a month and half later than this season's date.

Boat position is determined by time of payment- I have received nearly 30 entries in one day historically... it's just an unknown variable.

If you plan to fish- pay online today- or mail it yesterday  This year's Rodshop meeting is Feb 16th @ 1pm. 

Hope you make it out.

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

whats this rodshop meeting ???? where is it and what goes on ?? Is it well attended??


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Rodshop meeting: myself and my team are available for anlgers to meet and greet and I will present rule changes to all dobass event in 2008 and further cover fishing related matters for the events.

It's a great time for anglers to see what we are all about, ask questions, meet other anglers... and try to presuade me to have an Ohio River event  

Some years the meeting has been packed wall to wall- some years the snow has kept folks away.

Rodshop is located in the Royalton Plaza in Strongsville- there are directions linked on dobass.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

an ohio river event...now theres something new  ill be at the meeting in spirit leading the river rat pack


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That's the spirit Procraft!!! Bring your petition  You are one Stratos boat purchase away from a river tournament  

1/24 update - 9 days later...

*SERVING FLIGHT THREE!!!*

Keep in mind the "lurkers" for internet credit pays will scramble for the final flights... better than the final seconds of an ebay auction 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like flight 2 is gone.....#40 Team Hidden Valley Outdoors (T Sneddon / A Borkoski) always show up for the dance.....don't count these guys out

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on shakey!!! Skip the commentaries and get signed up!!!!  

$1,000 one bite big bass each day - HUGE day1 leader bonus from The Fin' and Rodmakers- famous dobass sausages for all at day2- Ohio Pro Lures for EVERY participant and I'm guessing some fancy angler headwear again in 08'

nip


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I noticed on the madness web page that there was some ranger cup logos on there. Does this mean that there is going to be ranger cup money for the highest placing ranger? I am going to fish the tournament either way but would just like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Indeed we offered Ranger bonus $$$ of $1,000 for the winner fishn' outa a Ranger at the Madness the past two years. 

All verbal indications at this time is it will be the same for 2008...but I like paper confirmation in my hand and do not have that yet. 

I'll give it a 99&#37; "yes" right now, but the winner, not the highest.

For sure Vic's will offer a $500 1st place bonus to the winner if fishn' from ANY new Vic's rig within 2 years of purchase from date of win.

Are you confused now!!!  

it only gets worse   

wait till it's 50 degrees out...for two days in a row

nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey could you hurry up and get in the 70's so we can send our money in!


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

I want # 98 so I can be #3 on day two. I need all the luck I can get...The last time I tried the waiting game I was left standing at the dock.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lolol...

Workn on it!!! Gettn closer- you'd better look out for the online guys though- that last flight is a goner when it gets there  

Just to follow up any potential confusion- YOUR TEAM NUMBER *REMAINS UNCHANGED* FOR BOTH DAYS - but indeed we will call numbers on day2 in reverse starting with team 100.

Roster moves upward...day by day...then BAM! Its gone!!! :S 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Mailing mine in tommorrow Nip....Really looking forward to fishing another one of your events....I was actually hoping for another "Powerhouse" as I enjoy exercises in futility at times....but Madness will fill the void I am sure....My partner met ya a week or so ago. He was sold on fishing it after that....
Anyway, I am not one to wish time away...but I am pretty excited about fishing that tourny...


Hawk


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My futility was exhuasted at Powerhouse... 

Your vibe is inspiring Thunderhawk, I'm goona be rootn' for your team now!!!

The printable online registration webpage has recd' mass hits the past 3 days, shouldn't be long!!!???
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/printregistration.html

Get'em-
nip


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't believe him Thunder, he's rootin for himself.

Actually, I'm just rootin for a good tourney. Madness has been pretty damn sweet the last couple years, and will only get better. 100 boats on Mosquito seems like alot, but I've witnessed nothing but class the last few years and am looking forward to another great tourney this spring.. Good luck to everyone (except nick and george)


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Can my partner sign the release form at the tournament? He lives out of town and I want to send this puppy in. I tried to PM ya about this but your mailbox appears full...lol. Anyway, thanks for any help.


Hawk


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The actual entry can indeed be signed at a later time.

ALL MM participants will be registered upon entry to Mosquito and a seperate formal release will be signed by both participants while inline for Day1.

I try to force everyone to use my email addy- I cant track PM's- you can send me an email Via OGF even- just click the email prompt opposed to the PM one.

Mail it yesterday!!! Once the midflight is filled- history suggests a FLOOD of online pays for the final flight- possibly filling overnight!?

We are in the "countdown" mode now BTW- we went UP to the first 50- now we are going down for the final half- *49 to go*!!!

nip


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks nip! Entry Sent....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

4 or 5 entries a day for the past three days...!!!??? Madness is now into flight #4 with only 37 teams available for registration.

Where this is headed I'm only guessn' ...BUT very similar to 2006 when 30+ entries came online in two days to CLOSE the Madness prior to the PRESEASON MEETING.

Another twist for everyone... instead of something goofy or cash, we will be conducting a *LOTTERY DRAW FOR TEAM #100* (first boat out on day2) @ *2008 preseason meeting @ RODMAKERS SHOP SAT. FEB 16 ~ 1PM*

MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN. TICKETS WILL BE SOLD ON SITE 1 FOR $10 OR 3 FOR $20. If Madness sells out prior to the meeting it could be a desireable item!!!

Online credit card registration remains OPEN for limited timeframes and may possibly be CLOSED as the final teams inch near filling field to avoid overpays.

Please don't rely on getting your spots by using this service- postmarked mail is best route- if you mail it yesterday!!!

For ease, here are Madness links again:

http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Once we figure out if it will work with our work schedule we should enter.
Hopefully not too late.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I'm in!!! I wish I could make the meeting but I am booked for a Pheasant hunt in PA....Have to get the dog his work before the season comes to a close for good....Will be Bass fishing weather before we know it! Nip, Good luck with "the rush". I am glad we are in...


Hawk


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Anlgers always surprise me somehow...but- we are 2 spots from the final flight
after this afternoons' mail call.... 21 TOTAL BEFORE CLOSED!

Online credit payments will be accepted up until it's full or if I anticipate overruns and close the credit feature: (read then scroll rules for paypal link) 

http://www.dobass.com/2008ONLINEPAYMENT/MOSQUITOMADNESS/RULES.html

Tonight could be the night...????

Hope to see everyone Saturday Feb.16 @ 1pm- Rodmakers Shop,Strongsville


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, you finally got my attention and I registered. Now the question is who will be my partner this year? Reel Lady or Reel Boy? If it's the latter we'll have to put aside our interfamily competition for this one and I'll address him as Reel Son or Zach in any thread pertaining to Mosquito Madness. I'm still going to refer to him as Reel Boy when speaking of Ladue though!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Madness is now serving the final 19 spots for the *FINAL flight*...I'm not answering my phone either... 

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

now it's getting interesting......1st flight on day 2 begins.....time to get $eriou$ 

shakey


----------



## shakeyhead's net man (Jan 22, 2008)

Can you contact Churchhill downs and get the Derby re-scheduled so we can enter?
net man


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*11 spots to go*...my phone rings every 13 minutes!!!

Oh how I love ya fellas, but if you want in, your best bet is to register with a CC online.

I can't help ya unless you go for the draw for team 100 this Saturday at Rodmakers 1PM, that's as far as I'll go...

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I"m in!! If it were a pike tournament last year i would of been in the money, cant seem to figure the skeetr bass out. Is the lottery money going torwards anything?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Make it up to the Rodshop meeting and you will get to meet the 12 person dobass team, in which lottery proceeds will benefit, that has committed themselves for running 23 events this year.

Down to *8* now... the pike tournament will be in 2009.  

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The credit card feature for the Madness has been disabled until 2/14 at 6pm to avoid overpays for the final spots. Results of mail call will determine final positions and opened to online credit card pays at 6pm.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm sure you'ns are happy for that... 

There are just *THREE* teams available for registration. The pay by credit card feature has been reinstated to hopefully sell it out...

if not tonight (2/14) the credit payment feature will be disabled beginning 2/15 permanently.

Here is link to access: http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html

Much appreciation to OGF for their involvement with this event and to the ANGLERS of not just NE Ohio- but MI, PA, WVA, IN and ALL of Ohio!!!

This is a more diverse group of anglers than ever before with a great Central Ohio showing - you won't be disappointed!!! 

Very impressed with how registration went this year!!!

*Madness entrants will automatically be entered into a FREE DIAWA ROD giveaway at the Rodmakers Meeting- Valued at $125!!!! Must be present to win!!!! *

See all this Sat 2/16 at 1pm... !&#37; 

Nip


----------

